# One of the best and toughest baits is often overlooked--Remora.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I know this tip is in my book somewhere BUT i'll just wing it here.

Remoras are a serious PITA for yak fishermen but they make the toughest cut bait you will ever use. With short limits and closed seasons these days, you can catch a mess of decent eating fish on Remora chunks using a "Guppy rig." Grunts (Ronkers) have a heck of a time chewing Remora chunks off the hook.

You can make an "All Day" Sailfish strip bait out of the belly of a really large Remora. It will pull all day without coming apart. I'm sure I've caught at least fifty billfish on a Remora belly bait including the only Spearfish we ever caught. *Note:* When I said "I've caught" I'm talking about fish caught on my boat whether by friends or charter clients.

A big Remora head will catch Grouper well too.

I sometimes use Remora strips to tip hair jigs when inshore fishing. Remember, tipping a jig or baiting a "J" hook with bait (live or Dead) is illegal when fishing for reef fish.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Never seen a pelagic go after a turd eater, don't think I'd have the stomach to chunk one up as it craps all over the place. I'll have to try it on my enemies boat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol, I've had sharks turn away from these dang things. I think they would work as a reaction type strike, but if the fish looks and smells it, I'd bet on something else....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*AS the old advertisement said, "Try it, You'll like it."*

Yeah, they crap and they stink but they dang well catch fish.

Down here, we don't have the option of catching Red Snapper unless we make a 30 mile plus run. We take the kids out Shark fishing. While they are Shark fishing they catch a good mess of Grunts and Seabass. With shrimp, I'd be baiting the hooks continuously or at least dipping expensive shrimp. Sometimes, a Remora chunk catches a dozen Grunts.

After a Remora strip has been pulled a couple of miles it probably has no more smell than any Moldcraft plastic bait. 

I'm sure I've netted more than one Flounder that was hanging on to the Remora strip never getting hooked.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with capt ken. They make great cut bait. I've caught a lot of reef fish on them. If one starts giving me trouble, he becomes bait in no time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. I will no longer feel guilty about killing one. Thanks capt!


----------

